# modle 67 front sight



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

Dad gave me a 67 that he bought new in the early 70's It is a great shooter and a beautiful gun. My only issue is the visibility of the sights. I understand that later models had a red sight. Is it possible to paint the sight to show up a bit better when shooting?


----------

